# next poll, whats the best creatine??



## Italian44 (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah so whats the BEST creatine? Lots of people tell me Meta-cel is the best. Some say cell-tech, but that made me fat, lol. Ur suggestions on the best creatine...


----------



## madden player (Sep 22, 2004)

I like plain old Prolab Creatine monohydrate..I add it to my post workout shake..cheep and effective.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

Italian44 said:
			
		

> yeah so whats the BEST creatine? Lots of people tell me Meta-cel is the best. Some say cell-tech, but that made me fat, lol. Ur suggestions on the best creatine...


Higher Power 100% Pure Creatine Mono..

Works for me, and the price is right.


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 22, 2004)

cell-tech is great... full of sugar..  . I have used precision engineering creatine monohydrate.   Stick to nice cheap creatine monohydrate.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

Creatine Ethyl Ester from Custom.


----------



## thejames (Sep 22, 2004)

Figures you go to school in Canada and want to vote for Kerry. 

Creatine is creatine is creatine. Go for cheap creatine monohydrate and create your transport system yourself. Only buy the more expensive stuff if your a creatine non-responder. 

I would like to know what proof you have as their will be a draft if Bush gets reelected. Do us all a favor and stay in Canada.


----------



## gococksDJS (Sep 22, 2004)

Swole is the best, Kerry is the worst


----------



## Vise (Sep 22, 2004)

what about for no-responders.  even v12 didn't do anything for me.  i'm trying kreatine ultra right know b/c of the great results i was getting from nitrojet.  too early to tell if it is working tho.  maybe i should take it every day.  i also gotta try those actijubes, a lot of peolple preach about them


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 22, 2004)

thejames said:
			
		

> Figures you go to school in Canada and want to vote for Kerry.
> 
> Creatine is creatine is creatine. Go for cheap creatine monohydrate and create your transport system yourself. Only buy the more expensive stuff if your a creatine non-responder.
> 
> I would like to know what proof you have as their will be a draft if Bush gets reelected. Do us all a favor and stay in Canada.


As this is a fitness thread I will not respond here but I will post the proof elsewhere.  Please continue with regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

Vise said:
			
		

> what about for no-responders. even v12 didn't do anything for me. i'm trying kreatine ultra right know b/c of the great results i was getting from nitrojet. too early to tell if it is working tho. maybe i should take it every day. i also gotta try those actijubes, a lot of peolple preach about them


Like Redspy said, creatine ethyl ester. 

Ill be trying it myself once I finish up my tub of plain old creatine.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Creatine Ethyl Ester from Custom.




I am unable to locate it on their site..  Link please lol


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I am unable to locate it on their site..  Link please lol



http://www.customnutritionwarehouse.com


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 22, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> As this is a fitness thread I will not respond here but I will post the proof elsewhere.  Please continue with regularly scheduled programming.



We appreciate your maturity.


----------



## chris mason (Sep 22, 2004)

A pure as possible creatine monohydrate is all you need.  Even if the other products work more efficiently, you can equal the results with taking more monohydrate.  Monhydrate is very reasonably priced and does the trick for me.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> http://www.customnutritionwarehouse.com




No wonder I couldnt find it.. it was under anabolics


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

chris mason said:
			
		

> A pure as possible creatine monohydrate is all you need. Even if the other products work more efficiently, you can equal the results with taking more monohydrate. Monhydrate is very reasonably priced and does the trick for me.


But, Chris, if people need to take more to see results, then they often get the stomach discomfort associated with high dosages. Thats where the more efficient products come in. There are more non-responders out there than most people realize....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

I respond well to monohydrate.  I use Met-Rx micronized.  Cheap, yeah baby!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

chris mason said:
			
		

> A pure as possible creatine monohydrate is all you need.  Even if the other products work more efficiently, you can equal the results with taking more monohydrate.  Monhydrate is very reasonably priced and does the trick for me.



not everyone responds to creatine monohydrate, I am one of them.

however I do respond very well to Tri-Creatine Malate based supps.


----------



## Miss Fitness (Sep 23, 2004)

I think Reflex XXL MAtrix is probably the best all in one Creatine, Glutamine transport system. As normal creatine monohydrate in powdered form can get lost in urine passing a hell of a lot. With the transport system it can get into your body a lot quicker than most.

A lot of guys have had amazing results from this and have kept a lot of their gains.

Another option is the MRM Creactiv, same kind of transport system but in a smaller tub.


----------

